# Burglar Alarm for Apartment ?



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

We've got the faithful K9, but I was wondering if anyone could recommend a decent burglar alarm for use in apartments and/or hotels? Most alarm system commercials target homeowners and it seems like most burglars target apartments. I'd like to avoid the expense of hardwiring an alarm into a temporary residence, but a decent alarm would be very good to have. :help:


----------



## almac (Aug 25, 2009)

try x10.com
they have a bunch of camera systems and other wireless setups.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

Ah...It does appear that they have the technology. Thanks!


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

This one isn't bad either, Home Security Systems for Do-it-yourself Types. Security Products to improve Home Security and Family Safety


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

What about a can of shocky gold and a cap and string and nails', and well it would only have to work once. :nuts: I,d stick with a good camera.


----------



## ricaroofers (Feb 10, 2010)

There are some sort of detachable burglar alarms that you could try. Try going to some security alarm stores on your local place. Some are wireless and easy to set up on your apartment.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

When my son was around 2, he could open any door or window. He would disappear in a flash. We went to home depot and bought stick on door/window alarms for around $10 per piece. They worked great. High decibel alarm that could even wake the neighbors.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

How about a board under each window with lots of nails sticking up through it? Saw it in a Bronson Movie, one of the Death Wish ones.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

sailaway said:


> How about a board under each window with lots of nails sticking up through it? Saw it in a Bronson Movie, one of the Death Wish ones.


:melikey: :2thumb:


----------



## tckr_crlsn (Sep 11, 2010)

Talking security takes more than locking doors and windows when you leave home. There are lots of other things to consider like back and front yard, inside and outside lightning, alarms and safes.
GhostPrint - Secure your Valuables
I hope it will be useful


----------



## securityguru (Sep 21, 2011)

How long is your lease? If your lease is long enough, you can consider an alarm system bundled with a monitoring plan. I know that Smith Monitoring home security offers such kind of plan at a relatively low rate. But they only have business in TX, GA and LA, I think. Hope you'll find a great alarm.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Apartment*

Get a removable alarm with a high decible level, that attaches to the door and windows, if they are reachable via a fire escape.

Contact the colstest neighbors you trust and ask them to call the police if they hear it go off !

Sombody in an apartment building is going to be home and hear your alarm .


----------

